# Xoom Keyboard Portfolio Case



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Verizon finally gave us an option for a keyboard portfolio case it is good but no where near perfect. http://goo.gl/Dz5Tm

Here is an album of photos I took of it: http://goo.gl/KOwuk

Here is a quick summary of what I've found:

Good:

Keyboard portfolio obviously.
Light weight
Looks professional
cut out for power and usb
Keyboard recharges with micro-usb
Keyboard has on off switch
Magnet strap for keeping it closed

Bad:

Tough to get in 
Keys are easy to fat finger (I'm getting better but its annoying)
Keys feel like they are under a plastic keyboard protector (hard to explain)
Can't use as a "lap" top computer needs something to support the back
Has one angle.
No physical connection to xoom
Screen doesn't go off when "closed" but not surprising.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice write up!


----------



## JustReboot (Jun 10, 2011)

packruler said:


> Verizon finally gave us an option for a keyboard portfolio case it is good but no where near perfect. http://goo.gl/Dz5Tm
> 
> Here is an album of photos I took of it: http://goo.gl/KOwuk
> 
> ...


meh / I'll stick with the moto case for now.... thanks


----------



## JustReboot (Jun 10, 2011)

[sorry for the duplicate post (fat fingered)









meh / I'll stick with the moto case for now.... thanks


----------



## mwaychoff (Jun 10, 2011)

I appreciate the post. I really wanted this but if it doesn't have support to sit open on its own then that's a deal breaker for me. Thanks for saving me some $$!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

That was the feature I wanted most as well. Glad to help.


----------



## ke5hde (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have this if it would stand up on its own. Guess I'll just wait for a non OEM.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

I just bought mine the other day. My biggest issue is no being able to use it on my lap. Other then that I think it will be great for taking notes in class.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

buddyfunlove;25581 said:


> Banned for knowing I wait patiently flipping through 4 forums for the opportunity to say "fo shizzle"


Banned for being one forum short of having a life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Banned for being one forum short of having a life

How did this happen? Didn't mean to post this here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

